# wmp plays audio but no video for .mod files: HELP!



## mspure (Jul 27, 2010)

Please REPLY, I cant move forward, I've done EVERYTHING I could think of. I have windows xp and can only use wmp11 as the latest version available. I can not get my .mod files to play...well at first it said that there was a missing codec (AC3) and when i downloaded ac3 filter 1.63, I got audio and no video. so i tried divx and my pc just couldnt handle it. the video and audio were no longer synced up and the video played back in slow motion while the audio played in real time. How can I make this work out with wmp11? Is there some sort of patch, plugin, codec, a different filter or something to make this work??? please help.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Try the simple "rename" fix explained here: http://www.ehow.com/how_6966634_play-files-windows-media-player.html

I hope you haven't done any harm by installing any unofficial codecs or filters for WMP as doing so is generally not recommended.

Good Luck!


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

Try opening the files with gSpot. It will list which audio and video codecs are needed for playback and whether or not they are installed.


----------



## mspure (Jul 27, 2010)

My computer hid the file extension after i tried to rename it and its hidden so that when i rename it what happens is the file reads 'whatever.mpg.mod' so that it can't be renamed. Any other suggestions or is there a way to force the .mod to show up in the renaming process?


----------



## mspure (Jul 27, 2010)

Oddba11 said:


> Try opening the files with gSpot. It will list which audio and video codecs are needed for playback and whether or not they are installed.


So do i go to gspot.com to find it? Never heard of it so i'm not sure what to do...


----------



## mspure (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, this thing has me stumped, any advice is appreciated.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

search engine? gspot: http://www.headbands.com/gspot/

As for the files being hidden (uncheck *Hide file extensions for known file types*): http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...s/win_fcab_show_file_extensions.mspx?mfr=true


----------

